# sydney: looking for flatmate in Sydney. 140$p/w all bills included!!!



## amoure87 (Jul 4, 2009)

appartamento condiviso a Stanmore, a solo 20 minuti dal centro di Sydney con l'autobus (fermata a 15/20 metri da casa), a 10 min dalla stazione ferroviaria e a pochi metri da supermercati, poste, edicole, biblioteca... tutto a poco + di 5 min di cammino... 
stanza condivisa con un ragazzo di 21 anni che lavora full time.

140$ alla settimana compresa di:
- bollette (acqua, gas, luce, internet wi-fi, foxtel tv)
- lavatrice e asciugatrice
- 2 bagni condivisi con gli altri conquilini
- televisore 42" , lettore dvd
- telefono
- barbecue
- microonde, frigorifero, tostapane, termos elettrico, pentole e posate, fornelli a gas, forno, grill
in + una volta alla settimana senza costi aggiuntivi avverà la pulizia dell'appartamento compresi gli spazi comuni e le camere.

nella vostra camera è compreso: 
- letto singolo con lenzuola
- armadio
- aria condizionata/riscaldamento in camera
x la sicurezza le porte delle camere sono provviste di chiusura a chiave.
l'entrata è dotata di 2 porte entrambe con chiavi x maggiore sicurezza.

le persone con cui condividerete l'appartamento sono ordinate, tranquille, socievoli e alla mano; 

per maggiori informazioni contattatemi pure! 
sono aperte le ispezioni alla casa e alla camera...


ENGLISH

Fully furnished house ready to move into immediately. 

YOUR WEEKLY RENT INCLUDES ALL BILLS! 

Features: 
Foxtel. 
Wi-Fi Internet 
Weekly cleaners 
Washer/ dryer 
Plasma television 
2 Full bathrooms 
Heating 
Fully equipped kitchen 
Towels and bed linen 
BBQ & outdoor setting 

All you need are your own clothes and groceries! 

It is a 10 minute walk to stanmore station. There are also buses on King St. that go directly to the city. In the area around you there are many restaurants, pubs and supermarkets. You are also only a 5 minute walk from the famous King St. 

the bedroom will be share with a guy.


----------



## TechBangalore (Feb 28, 2010)

*Rental/Shared Apartment*

Hi,
I'm looking for a single bedroom + kitchen+bathroom either for rent or shared apartment for a short living, 1 month in February and cheap.

Is the below advertised apartment still available ?

Thanks,
Kalpana



amoure87 said:


> appartamento condiviso a Stanmore, a solo 20 minuti dal centro di Sydney con l'autobus (fermata a 15/20 metri da casa), a 10 min dalla stazione ferroviaria e a pochi metri da supermercati, poste, edicole, biblioteca... tutto a poco + di 5 min di cammino...
> stanza condivisa con un ragazzo di 21 anni che lavora full time.
> 
> 140$ alla settimana compresa di:
> ...


----------

